# Happy Birthday Eva



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope this will be a great year for you!
Sally


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

All the best to you Eva, have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy, happy birthday!!! Have fun camping with the kids!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Eva. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Have a great birthday!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Happy birthday, Eva!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wishing you a very *Happy Birthday* Eva!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Happy Birthday"
I hope it will be filled with lots of 'fun'.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday, Eva. I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hope you had a great bithday Eva! arty:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I woke up to Aiden's birthday hugs and kisses this morning...so sweet! 
I don't have much planned for the day but this evening I'm taking Kenna, Mikey, Aiden and Mikey's Girlfriend Ashley to the Drive In theater to watch a couple of movies...It's going to be a fun (late) evening


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Happy Birthday (Belated) Eva!!!!*


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday Eva!
Hope you enjoy your day and have fun at the movies-


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Eva

Happy belated Birthday-may your evening be filled with fun & cheer-and lots of fun with the kids. 

Wishing you a wonderful year-you so deserve it.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday Eva. arty:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*Woof !
Woof !
Happy Birthday*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Belated B-day Eva. Sounds like a nice day.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday!

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Eva, I hope your day is special!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Eva, here's wishing you a great birthday.
Carole


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, EVA!


----------

